# beautiful palace



## aaronangelle (Apr 8, 2011)

Which is the most favorite palace of Australia do you like? Please specify the reason.


----------



## coathanger007 (Apr 25, 2011)

The otways - love being one with nature


----------



## ankitjha (Mar 28, 2011)

*Tasmanian*

Tasmanian(Australia)-
Because it's a rejuvenating destination and one can be intriguing wildlife including the iconic Tasmanian devil.


----------

